# Merciful Maiden Is Still Around ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

It's been awhile since I posted about the Merciful Maiden .. she's still around and still doing way, way, way more than anybody could expect of one person. She and her birds and animals always need your help and support. Here's a link to her site: Merciful Maiden Rescue

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for the reminder, Terry. She's another one of the good ones!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh how I wish I were a millionair....what an awsome lady!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

how in the world can someone shoot and kill this!!!! I would be in a good mood and giggle everyday just looking at her/him 
http://www.rims.net/MercifulMaiden/target61.html


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

spirit wings said:


> how in the world can someone shoot and kill this!!!! I would be in a good mood and giggle everyday just looking at her/him
> http://www.rims.net/MercifulMaiden/target61.html


Yep .. super grins 
.
Terry


----------

